# Automator...



## Mike_p687 (20 Août 2007)

Salut je voudrais savoir à quoi sert le logiciel : Automator (le ptit robot de THX lool) ?

Il sert visiblement à créer des "automations" mais qu'est-ce que c'est ? Une automation ?

Une action répétitive lorsque on fait quelque chose ?

Je ne comprend pas mais j'ai de vagues idées qui pourraient m'interresser... Mais là je vais avoir besoin d'explications et de quelques exemples !

Merci d'avance


----------



## ceslinstinct (20 Août 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Salut je voudrais savoir à quoi sert le logiciel : Automator (le ptit robot de THX lool) ?
> 
> Il sert visiblement à créer des "automations" mais qu'est-ce que c'est ? Une automation ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour

Quelques actions automator.

http://automator.us/downloads.html

@+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2007)

Automator est un logiciel d'automatisation de tâches, comme Apple Script. Mais à la différence d'Apple Script, il ne fonctionne pas avec des lignes de texte à taper mais avec des éléments qui s'utilisent comme des briques qu'on empile les unes sur les autres. 
Pour créer des actions Automator, tu sélectionnes tes éléments dans la colonne de gauche et tu les déposes sur la partie droite.
J'ai moi-même mis au téléchargement sur mon site des actions Automator que j'ai fabriqué. Tu peux en télécharger et les examiner avec Automator pour te faire une idée.


----------



## koeklin (20 Août 2007)

Automator ça s'invente pas et j'ai même pas été fichu de trouver un fichier d'aide  

si tu veux avoir un petit tuto vidéo d'automator, va faire un tour par *ici
*
automator c'est  à portée de tous mais encore pas assez peu utilisé par une majorité de mac-users, c'est dommage parce que c'est bien pratique.


----------



## vilayvan (21 Août 2007)

Automator est un petit robot qui te sera très utile pour automatiser certaines taches qui peuvent être très contraignantes comme par exemple renommer une 100 de fichiers images.


----------



## goonie (21 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Automator est fort utile et tu en trouveras une description ici et ici.
Et sur le site d'Apple, des actions sont disponibles au télécharchement.  

(Nota: il existait un site français consacré entièrement à Automator mis j'ai oublié l'adresse  )


----------



## Jacques L (4 Octobre 2007)

merci de m'avoir aiguillé vers ce site de vulgarisation,  http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html j'utilise des macs depuis bientôt 20 ans, mais comme utilisateur, je n'ai jamais essayé de soulever le capot, et ce site apporte plein de tutoriels en vidéo, clairs, ça répond à des questions que je ne savais pas qu'elles existaient


----------



## pascalformac (4 Octobre 2007)

mode inside joke on 
tiens je me demande bien  pourquoi Jacques L s'interesse à Automator...

j'voas pô   


mode inside joke off


----------



## kalakouta (3 Décembre 2011)

goonie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Automator est fort utile et tu en trouveras une description ici et ici.
> Et sur le site d'Apple, des actions sont disponibles au télécharchement.
> ...


bonjour, 
Gonnie je voulais savoir pour quelqu'un qui utilise énormemment  les applications comme exel &wordl et autres outil bureautique est ce que automator peux nous aider ?


----------



## Aliboron (4 Décembre 2011)

kalakouta a dit:


> pour quelqu'un qui utilise énormément les applications comme Excel & Word et autres outils bureautiques, est-ce que Automator peut nous aider ?


Tout dépend des besoins d'automatisation que tu as. Pour ce qui concerne Excel 2011 et Word 2011, il y a déjà beaucoup de choses que tu peux faire avec le langage de programmation incorporé (Visual Basic pour Applications), auquel on peut, de plus, incorporer des boucles AppleScript. 

Automator peut être un complément à des macros VBA, dirons-nous. Mais si tu fais seulement une utilisation courante des applications bureautiques, pas sûr que tu aies vraiment besoin d'automatiser grand chose.


----------

